# المساعدة في معرفة مكونات أنابيب حديدية



## nezar.a.a (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخوة المهندسين الكرام
أرجو التكرم بمساعدتي في معرفة نسب المعادن المستخدمة في صناعة الأنابيب التالية (بما في ذلك نوع الحديد المستخدم في صناعتها) :

1- pipe, asme b36.10, astm a335 grade p22, bevelled ends, seamless, certificates acc. To en 10204, 3.1.b according to jss, - - - sch. S160
2- pipe, asme b36.19 / b36.10, astm a312 grade tp304/304l, bevelled ends, seamless, certificates acc. To en 10204, 3.1.b according to jss, - - - sch. 40s
3- pipe,asme b36,10 api 5l gr.b galvanized astm a53, threaded ends, 1 end with npt galvanized coupling, seamless, certificates acc. To en 10204 3.1 b according to jss…….sch. Xs


و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

asme b31.1


----------

